# waardebepaling achteraf



## wealhtheow

Please help me find a valid and widespread English translation of the Dutch business concept "waardebepaling achteraf". This concept is described on this site: http://waardebepalingachteraf.nl/ and comes down to a valuation of services only after they have been rendered.

There must be a common way to put this in English, and yet I simply can't think of it!

Thanks for thinking along!


----------



## Suehil

As far as I can find, it seems to be 'post-delivery benefits assessment'.


----------



## wealhtheow

Suehil said:


> As far as I can find, it seems to be 'post-delivery benefits assessment'.



Thanks for thinking along! However, this answer does not satisfy me, as in Dutch it seems to be (becoming) a more well-known way of doing business, while "post-delivery benefits assessment" has only 2 hits on google. And I assume if, in the Netherlands, this concept is becoming common, it should also be in English speaking countries... and I am sure it must be written about with relative frequency - but what is the common term they use??! (frustration)


----------



## jacquesvd

wealhtheow said:


> Thanks for thinking along! However, this answer does not satisfy me, as in Dutch it seems to be (becoming) a more well-known way of doing business, while "post-delivery benefits assessment" has only 2 hits on google. And I assume if, in the Netherlands, this concept is becoming common, it should also be in English speaking countries... and I am sure it must be written about with relative frequency - but what is the common term they use??! (frustration)


 
post factum valuation is the term you're looking for, I think.


----------



## wealhtheow

post factum valuation would be a nice way to say it in English, except with quotation marks it has 0 hits on google. This to me is evidence that it is not the term used. And since I am convinced the concept must have some existence in English speaking countries, I am very curious what term is used......


----------



## jacquesvd

wealhtheow said:


> post factum valuation would be a nice way to say it in English, except with quotation marks it has 0 hits on google. This to me is evidence that it is not the term used. And since I am convinced the concept must have some existence in English speaking countries, I am very curious what term is used......


 
It's commonly used in English though, e.g. when you buy a company you would first have a 'due diligence' (an accounting exercise to check if there are no hidden negatives in the bookkeeping that would have to influence the price or perhaps even the decision to buy altogether). Later then, this may be followed by a post factum valuation that, ideally, should confirm that the value of the acquired company was correctly estimated;

By extension, this term is sometimes used to check the value of a transaction.


----------



## wealhtheow

Still interesting, though, that the term "post factum valuation" does not appear to exist on the internet...


----------



## Brownpaperbag

How's about *perceived value pricing*?


----------



## wealhtheow

Brownpaperbag said:


> How's about *perceived value pricing*?



Thanks for thinking along - we're getting closer! PVP is definitely an existing concept, although it relates to new products specifically and it has nothing to do with any afterwards valuation. What I'm looking for has this retrospective quality...


----------



## Brownpaperbag

You're right.. I found "pay what you want" (PWYW) as a translation but it doesn't sound as fancy as in Dutch


----------



## wealhtheow

Brownpaperbag said:


> You're right.. I found "pay what you want" (PWYW) as a translation but it doesn't sound as fancy as in Dutch



We are definitely getting much closer! Thanks, I think I'll call this 'it' unless something better comes along


----------

